# Top of the Line Cookware



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Need some advice on what is the very best cookware going. Marsha and I even still have some of the then 'All the Rage' avocado color pots we got at the PX in Fort Lee, VA in 1972. Am looking for the true top of the line, wanna get a set prior to retiring. Please chime in with your picks for the best.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

My wife and I use All-Clad stainless. They were a really nice wedding gift 7 years ago. This is the set we have, with a few other pieces we've added over the years. http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...5-piece-cookware-set/?pkey=ccookware-all-clad
I notice most cooking shows on food network use all-clad, unless he/she has their own line..


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Triply , made by AllClad . I would also get a good pressure cooker . You can cook everything in one , and use the pot as a stock pot. For nonstick buy T-Fal and chunk it when it wears out. Just wipe out the nonstck and don't ever put them i the dishwasher. I wouldn't buy a set as you will find out you only use certain ones . Same with knives . One for paring , 8 or 10 " chef's , and a bread knife. Go to Bed, Bath , and Beyond they have a great selection .


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

We really like our Calpalon cookware.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Calpalon.

TH


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ive had some of this stuff for over 30 years , ofcourse mine looks like the older models compared to these,lol http://www.ebay.com/itm/REVERE-10-pc-Copper-Bottom-Set-/281067179785?pt=Cookware&hash=item4170e8cf09


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

BLUE WAVES said:


> We really like our Calpalon cookware.


X3


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Mauviel M'heritage...

http://www.amazon.com/Mauviel-Mheritage-6400-04-10-Piece-Handles/dp/B004YKMDM0/ref=sr_1_4?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1362756485&sr=1-4&keywords=copper+clad+cookware


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

There must be different grades. If I look at Calpalon, it scratches.

We have a full set of iron, not only will it hold up to everything, to me the food tastes better. It's heavy and not pretty and shiny if you want to hang up to look at...but it works.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

The wife and I really like our Mario Bertali (SP?) Pots.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

When price is no object, All-Clad usually wins in Cooks Illustrated testing. That being said, for many purposes - like Bill said, good old-fashioned cast iron is a must.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

this is best deal around...same as All Clad stainless, except handles are more comfortable and they are a fraction of the price (on heavier pots/pans, the all clad handle digs into your hand). I've had these for over 5 years now. Then get your self a good 5+ qt porcelain/cast iron dutch oven, le creuset or staub, with the money you saved from not buying All Clad or Demeyere

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-515668/Sur-La-Table-Tri-Ply-Stainless-Steel-9-Piece-Set

if not concerned about money, someone previously mentioned Mauviel copper


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't know, but when you get some, cook up a new font!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

The best pots are Le Creuset, which are heavy iron, enamled and hold heat very well. They last forever. For skillets and pans, All-Clad professional are the best.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks y'all there is a lot to consider here!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

If it were me, I would just buy individual pieces for my needs as many of the pieces you will never use and some companies make better items for specific purposes. It is analogous to buying a knife set in a block of wood. You are better off buying individual knives from different companies. You can find some good deals at Marshall's. I have purchased some All-Clad with minor scratches. Calphalon has outlet stores. Too bad you missed the annual sale at Tramontina. X2 on Dutch oven. Good luck.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I don't know if it's top of the line but it is pretty good stuff.

http://www.wagnerware.com/


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

moneys no concern? lol http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/all-clad-copper-core-15-piece-cookware-set/?pkey=call-clad-copper-core

and 
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...iece-cookware-set/?pkey=call-clad-copper-core


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

This is the set I bought. It's all-clad but a cheaper grade. 
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...37060_-_mkwid_oSsdxIUK_18237737060|-|oSsdxIUK


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

X3 on the cast iron . The reason people went to the others stuff is ......."It's lighter" . I would also make sure all pots and skillets have oven proof handles.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

If you really want to go high class then you want all copper cookware. Prepare to pay $200-500+ a piece.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Magnalite, every Cajun's favorite cookware.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

not sure if I'd call it top of the line,
but you can't go wrong with Lodge cast iron


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

bill said:


> There must be different grades. If I look at Calpalon, it scratches.
> 
> We have a full set of iron, not only will it hold up to everything, to me the food tastes better. It's heavy and not pretty and shiny if you want to hang up to look at...but it works.





bassguitarman said:


> When price is no object, All-Clad usually wins in Cooks Illustrated testing. That being said, for many purposes - like Bill said, good old-fashioned cast iron is a must.





aguaflaca said:


> not sure if I'd call it top of the line,
> but you can't go wrong with Lodge cast iron


 Add one more for Cast Iron. The more you use it the better it gets!:cheers:


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Tigerfan said:


> Magnalite, every Cajun's favorite cookware.


+1 on the Magnalite


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

therealbigman said:


> +1 on the Magnalite


They have a Magnalite set for $260 at Sam's Club. My mother had a one piece and it was still good after 50 years.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

buy dishwasher safe whatever it is, screw handwashing anything


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Saladmaster, made in Dallas. High quality and price stainless steel. I've had my set since 1980 and it still looks like new. Lifetime warranty, of course, and they stand behind it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Top of the Line*

I use mainly cast iron too.. From the seasoned black passed on black cast iron to the extravagant LeCreuset . I even have a few cast iron woks from them.

http://shar.es/jNt8x

La Roux...lol


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> I use mainly cast iron too.. From the seasoned black passed on black cast iron to the extravagant LeCreuset . I even have a few cast iron woks from them.
> 
> http://shar.es/jNt8x
> 
> La Roux...lol


 the master has spoken. End thread


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

All Clad or Calphalon are the most available high end cookware. However, they aren't the end all, be all. For a truly complete set, most of your pots and pans can be stainless steel. Copper core is certainly better for it's even heating properties. You'll also need a teflon non stick skillet or two and perhaps a pot for eggs and simmering sticky sauces and/or reductions. There is no substitute for a good seasoned cast iron pot and skillet for roasting and browning/searing. The ability for the cast iron to hold heat when you drop the cool ingredients in is why it is worth lugging the heavy things around. It just works better.

There is no one complete set that is the 'best' so pick from the top brands and piece together your custom collection and it will be the best for y'all. That's what matters.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

LeCreuset


----------

